# Elevated Liver Enzymes??



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

So I just got blood work done again

TSH: 0.841 (.465-4.68)

Free T4:1.4 (.78-2.19)

Values that were out of range:

Total bilirubin: 1.10 H (0.1-1.0)

AST:38 H (15-37)

ALT: 95 H ( 12-78)

I have never had issues before with CBC or Chem panel values. I have been on 50 synthroid for 6 mo. I have had no side effects from it. Could it be causing the liver issues?? Anyways I have an apt with my Endo next week to discuss it and I want to be prepared with questions. Just looking for advice!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Hmmm.

I only had liver function tests run while taking anti thyroid medications.

Do you have them run often or is this your first time?


----------



## mblanken (Dec 19, 2014)

I usually have routine blood work done yearly. My Levels are always normal and are usually around- AST=19 ALT=33 Bilirubin= 0.7. The jump seems significant from my normal values. Hoping this isn't another Autoimmune issue.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, that is a surprise. You will have to have further testing done including hepatitis.

Let us know when you are scheduled and I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.

Are you taking any strange supplements or herbs?

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

We've had similar topics come up in the past (see: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/8660-liver-enzymes/).You can google liver dysfunction and hypothyroid....there is a connection, albeit not particularly strong.

You should either have an abdominal CT or a liver ultrasound. You should also be tested for all types of hepatitis.


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

Oh I hammered my liver hard in my life and Im only coming to the realisation of how hormones are processed as to why I still feel sick.

Im getting tests for my liver as well so in same camp. Good to hear advice on ultrasounds, adding that to the list.

I use to drink so hard the next day my liver would THUMP in pain. Only now Im realising no matter how much hormones you throw in your system, if its out of whack it wont work. Never had a doctor or endo explain that and probably would have quit my lifestyle before my hashis got bad had I been told.

I like the book "Why do I still have Thyroid Symptoms" for a simple overview of the science of thyroid processing etc. Liver/Gut/Tissue is seldom talked about as issues for why you can feel ill, people talk a lot about which hormone med to take, but it wont work if those things are unhealthy.

Not advise just sharing my experience as Im going through similar tests


----------

